
A Declarative Clock in Eve - dahjelle
http://incidentalcomplexity.com/2016/07/21/clock/
======
zubairq
I tried the example: draw a clock hand // Select all the clock hands hand =
[#clock-hand angle length] // Eve will maintain the following objects maintain
// Calculate x1, y2, x2, y2 for each hand hand := [#line, x1: 50, y1: 50,

    
    
                // using angle and length
                x2: 50 + (length * sin(angle)),
                y2: 50 - (length * cos(angle))]

draw a clock // Select the current time [#time hours minutes seconds] //
Update the SVG as the time changes maintain // Add an SVG element to the root
of the DOM [#svg viewBox: "0 0 100 100", width: "300px", children:

    
    
         // Add a clock face at (50,50) with radius 45.           
         [#circle cx: 50, cy: 50, r: 45, fill: "#0B79CE"]  
               
         // Add the hours hand    
         [#clock-hand angle: 30 * hours, length: 30, stroke: "#023963"]
    
         // Add the minutes hand   
         [#clock-hand angle: 6 * minutes, length: 40, stroke: "#023963"]
    
         // Add the seconds hand  
         [#clock-hand angle: 6 * seconds, length: 40, stroke: "#ce0b46"]]
    
    

But I get the error:

Invalid function argument (passed string) Only expressions can be arguments to
functions

14| x2: 50 + (length * sin(angle)),

------
zubairq
Ok, so I just went through the examples and RFC... Eve is ###%%%!! amazing is
all I can say!!! :)

